# Achats aux USA



## magoule (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pars dans une semaine aux USA pour mon boulot et je me demande quoi ramener à ma petite famille...quel matériel est beaucoup moins cher, comment se passe le passage en douane, etc...des idées ? merci d'avance.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2008)

ils ont des integristes catholiques pas trop chers.
mais ils sont pas très compatibles avec la philosophie grecque.

Sinon il sont des armes aussi assez sympa qui peuvent tuer des musulmans (oui le musulman est mauvais) et vraiment pas chères.
mais elles ne sont pas très compatibles avec la douane européenne et la philosophie humaniste cf Voltaire ou Montaigne. (note à nos amis anglophiles montaigne ne signifie pas montagne)

Ils ont des grosses voitures pas chères du tout
mais ils sont pas très compatibles avec le prix de l'essence ici.

Ils ont des menus avec des assiettes gigantesques et vraiment pas chers
mais la je crois c'est pas possible de la ramener (note ) nos amis francophile, il n'est de tout façon jamais bon de la ramener)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

MAGOULE a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je pars dans une semaine aux USA pour mon boulot et je me demande quoi ramener à ma petite famille...quel matériel est beaucoup moins cher, comment se passe le passage en douane, etc...des idées ? merci d'avance.



Pour les douanes, ça dépend tu vas où aux Etats Unis ... ?
T'arrives et tu pars en avion, je suppose.  

Les douanes se contrefout de ton matériel à un point dont tu ne peux pas imaginer ... Enfin sauf s'il est flagrant que t'en acheté pour plus de 10 000 euros parceque là faut faire gaffe aux douanes françaises  Ben ouais.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2008)

abstention


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2008)

si tu peux me ramener la carte du Tom's Burger à Brooklyn, j'adore&#8230; c'est pas loin du musée&#8230; 

sinon, tu peux aussi me ramener un Nikon Nikkor 70/200 f2,8 AF-S VR G Ed tout ça&#8230; c'est deux fois moins cher aux US&#8230;

sinon, tu peux nous ramener un mormon ? c'est pour tester quelques armes bactériologiques dessus, on est en manque de chimpanzés&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

Sinon tout est moins cher mais c'est pas le moment d'acheter des trucs là bas, le dollard est remonté en bourse ....


----------



## magoule (27 Janvier 2008)

Désolé je ne vais pas à NYC, mais à Jacksonville (jumelée avec Nantes), je ne pourrais donc ramener qu'un fusil d'assaut, un mormon, un pick-up Chevrolet, une assiette avec un t-bone, un appareil photo, un iPhone, un iTouch, en attendant voila la photo de Miss Jacksonville....peut-être que c'est elle que je vais ramener...


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2008)

t'as pas du bien regarder la population féminine nantaise, on a largement mieux !


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2008)

MAGOULE a dit:


> Désolé je ne vais pas à NYC, mais à Jacksonville (jumelée avec Nantes), je ne pourrais donc ramener qu'un fusil d'assaut, un mormon, un pick-up Chevrolet, une assiette avec un t-bone, un appareil photo, un iPhone, un iTouch, en attendant voila la photo de Miss Jacksonville....peut-être que c'est elle que je vais ramener...



tu la laisse la bas


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'as pas du bien regarder la population féminine nantaise, on a largement mieux !



prétentieux


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2008)

a non, je confirme :love:


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> a non, je confirme :love:



Qu'il est prétentieux :bebe:


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> prétentieux



rien que l'égérie de Chanel suffirait à dire que non&#8230;  mais c'est la nouvelle nana de l'ex de Carla, celle qui remplace la petite fille d'Albeniz dans le lit de Nicolas&#8230; 

dommage, jusqu'ici, j'aimais bien cette charmante nantaise&#8230; 



macinside a dit:


> a non, je confirme :love:



moi aussi, rien que la fille que j'ai photographié cet après-midi sur le quai des Antilles suffit à confirmer mes dires&#8230; à part ça, je ne la connaissais pas avant d'aller filmer quelques petits trucs pour un projet perso&#8230; 

reste plus qu'à attendre lundi, car les jolies blondes normandes, c'est bien aussi&#8230;


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2008)

Pour une américaine, elle est assez jolie je trouve.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Janvier 2008)

magoule a dit:


>



 elle à un lien de parenté avec Cassandra Peterson ? -->


----------



## magoule (28 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'as pas du bien regarder la population féminine nantaise, on a largement mieux !


On peut comparer si tu veux....

Samantha reine de Nantes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Ashely:


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2008)

i take the american bird !


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> i take the american bird !


 
pas moi, je n'aime pas les OGM !!


----------



## joanes (28 Janvier 2008)

Mouai :mouais:


----------



## viruce (31 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si tu peux me ramener la carte du Tom's Burger à Brooklyn, j'adore c'est pas loin du musée
> 
> sinon, tu peux aussi me ramener un Nikon Nikkor 70/200 f2,8 AF-S VR G Ed tout ça c'est deux fois moins cher aux US
> 
> sinon, tu peux nous ramener un mormon ? c'est pour tester quelques armes bactériologiques dessus, on est en manque de chimpanzés



Je prends $100 pour le convoyage, tu veux mon numero de compte pour le virement ?
 


C'est ca Tom's Burger ?


----------



## viruce (31 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> Sinon tout est moins cher mais c'est pas le moment d'acheter des trucs là bas, le dollard est remonté en bourse ....



ah ah ah


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Mouais, je sais bien que c'est de l'humour, mais bon... Taper sur du Ricain, c'est quand meme un peu facile...

Aux US, c'est surtout la TVA qui est avantageuse. Mais les prix etant donnes HT, notamment sur le Apple Store, il faut que tu saches quelle taxe s'applique a ton etat. Les iPod sont faciles a ramener, les portables aussi mais il faut aimer les claviers QWERTY 

Pour la photo, c'est effectivement B&H, a New York, qui est le paradis du photographe. Mais sinon tu peux acheter des composants moins chers, genre RAM, si tu as une adresse locale.


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2008)

viruce a dit:


> C'est ca Tom's Burger ?



yesssss, pas cher, pas forcément rempli de yuppies (même si le coin subit la gentryfication typique), disons que c'est un choc pour un français moins habitué à ce genre de decorum. Les french fries sont honnêtement cuites pour un burger, j'ai pas goûté les waffles (les gauffres quoi ! ) mais ma chérie de l'époque les aimait bien.


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> yesssss, pas cher, pas forcément rempli de yuppies (même si le coin subit la gentryfication typique), disons que c'est un choc pour un français moins habitué à ce genre de decorum. Les french fries sont honnêtement cuites pour un burger, j'ai pas goûté les waffles (les gauffres quoi ! ) mais ma chérie de l'époque les aimait bien.



Qu'est ce qu'ils ont en bourgogne ?


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'ils ont en bourgogne ?


they don't know what you mean ! 

but they have Brooklyn Brewery Ales !

edit parce que tu aimes les liens !


----------



## viruce (31 Janvier 2008)

AH Brooklyn Brewery, 5 blocks de chez moi  
Un superbe endroit !!! Et leur binouse est honnete.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2008)

Pour revenir dans le fil du sujet : je vais me faire acheter un mini.

Le câble d'alim est-il monobloc de la prise murale au connecteur du mini ou le câble que l'on branche dans le mur est-il interchangeable pour un équivalent français ?

Le transfo est-il lui aussi 110-240V ? Ce serait mieux d'éviter les court-circuits 

Y a-t-il d'autres recommendations à suivre pour l'importation de ce modèle de Mac en particulier ? Merci !


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

m4el a dit:


> Pour revenir dans le fil du sujet : je vais me faire acheter un mini.
> 
> Le câble d'alim est-il monobloc de la prise murale au connecteur du mini ou le câble que l'on branche dans le mur est-il interchangeable pour un équivalent français ?
> 
> ...



Salut. Oui, le bloc et 100-240V, pas de souci. Prevois juste l'adaptateur pour la prise. Ceci etant il se peut que le module wireless + BT emette sur des frequence differentes que celles autoises en France. "Legerement differente".


----------



## viruce (31 Janvier 2008)

En ai achete un l'annee derniere pour ma belle-mere(!) marche pil poil. Juste prevoir la prise adaptatrice comme le dit HmJ.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2008)

viruce a dit:


> En ai achete un l'annee derniere pour ma belle-mere(!) marche pil poil. Juste prevoir la prise adaptatrice comme le dit HmJ.



Est-on bien d'accord qu'un câble de ce type est suffisant ?
http://www.boostore.com/images/produits/320x420/3561260442193_zoom.jpg

@HmJ : merci pour cette précision sur la BP du WiFi. Le Mac mini sera câblé en RJ45 de toutes façons, alors je ne m'en fais pas. Aurais-tu des précisions supplémentaires à apporter sur une éventuelle incompatibilité du module BT / AP ?

Le mini sera utilisé avec clavier et souris en BT en effet...

EDIT : en fin de compte, je ne vais même pas m'embêter, il va me prendre clavier et souris en même temps, comme ça, pas de pépins >:]


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

m4el a dit:


> Est-on bien d'accord qu'un câble de ce type est suffisant ?
> http://www.boostore.com/images/produits/320x420/3561260442193_zoom.jpg
> 
> @HmJ : merci pour cette précision sur la BP du WiFi. Le Mac mini sera câblé en RJ45 de toutes façons, alors je ne m'en fais pas. Aurais-tu des précisions supplémentaires à apporter sur une éventuelle incompatibilité du module BT / AP ?
> ...



Bon, c'est encore le mieux a faire. Je sais que le menu About This Mac du Mini indiquait que mon module wireless etait special Japon.


----------



## melaure (31 Janvier 2008)

Bah écoute si tu me ramène ma commande chez macsales.com, ça m'évitera les frais de port ... Sinon un Touch au prix US, c'est sympa ...


----------



## viruce (31 Janvier 2008)

Le meilleur endroit pour acheter du Mac (parceque sans taxes) Smalldog.
J'achete tout avec eux. Mais c'est aux US ! Je crois qu'ils peuvent aussi vendre a l'international, a checker...


----------



## melaure (31 Janvier 2008)

viruce a dit:


> Le meilleur endroit pour acheter du Mac (parceque sans taxes) Smalldog.
> J'achete tout avec eux. Mais c'est aux US ! Je crois qu'ils peuvent aussi vendre a l'international, a checker...



Certes mais la RAM est plus chère que chez MacSales ... et les taxes tu les as à l'arrivée en France


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bah écoute si tu me ramène ma commande chez macsales.com, ça m'évitera les frais de port ... Sinon un Touch au prix US, c'est sympa ...



OWC ? Les frais de ports sont de 30$ non ? T'as pris quoi ?


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> OWC ? Les frais de ports sont de 30$ non ? T'as pris quoi ?



En fait c'est une commande pas que pour moi. 600+ $ de matos et plutôt dans les 80 $ de port. Mais je blague je vais pas t'embêter avec ça


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En fait c'est une commande pas que pour moi. 600+ $ de matos et plutôt dans les 80 $ de port. Mais je blague je vais pas t'embêter avec ça



J'ai aussi fait une commande OWC pour 500$, de la RAM : 30$ de frais de ports. Par contre, entre lundi et maintenant, ils ont rajoute 2$ d'assurance transport


----------



## viruce (1 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai aussi fait une commande OWC pour 500$, de la RAM : 30$ de frais de ports. Par contre, entre lundi et maintenant, ils ont rajoute 2$ d'assurance transport



ca doit etre pour les tax du kerosene  !!!!


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

viruce a dit:


> ca doit etre pour les tax du kerosene  !!!!



Mouais... Deja la semaine derniere, les barrettes FB DIMM ont augmente de 40$ chez OWC, une semaine apres ils nous mettent une assurance a 2$, je me demande aquoi on aura droit la semaine prochaine :mouais:


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Mouais... Deja la semaine derniere, les barrettes FB DIMM ont augmente de 40$ chez OWC, une semaine apres ils nous mettent une assurance a 2$, je me demande aquoi on aura droit la semaine prochaine :mouais:



Il me semble que ça dépend du transporteur et il y a toujours une assurance, surtout pour l'étranger. En attendant l'euro grimpe, le dollar est encore moins cher 

Ceci dit le prix des barrettes de DDR2 n'a pas changé entre aujourd'hui et il y a un mois ... 99$ les 2x2 go pour mon iMac, ça va 

J'ai plus de port que toi parce que je prend aussi du boitier FW800 (les doubles DD) et des accessoires (c'est donc un gros colis).


----------



## naas (1 Février 2008)

Vous avez vu le sujet est au bar et... l'on y parle technique, une première :style:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2008)

Tavernier, une mousse !


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2008)

m4el a dit:


> Tavernier, une mousse !



Oui mais c'est une Budweiser alors (ou une Duff !!!)


----------



## naas (1 Février 2008)

A titre d'exemple, voila ce que je viens de recevoir d'un vendeur en ligne:


> The shipping charge to xxxx is $20.00.  However, you may be subject to import duties and taxes, which are levied once a shipment reaches your country. Additional charges for customs clearance must be borne by you; we have no control over these charges and cannot predict what they may be. Customs policies vary widely from country to country; you should contact your local customs office for further information. Additionally, when ordering from etymotic.com, you are considered the importer of record and must comply with all laws and regulations of the country in which you are receiving the goods.


En français:
Vous êtes responsable de déclarer vos achats et de payer les taxes dues.

Ce qui somme tout corrobore ce que les douanes françaises disent:
au dessus de 175 euros, vous devez déclarer ce que vous ramenez

et pour calculer ses taxes c'est par ici:
http://www.douane.gouv.fr/page.asp?id=18


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2008)

Tu n'as rien ça faire si tu utilises un transporteur comme Fedex, car ils payent tout à la douane et te le facture ensuite à la livraison ou par courrier. C'est simple, pas de démarche à faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2008)

Arrêtez, je comprends plus, j'ai 2 sons de cloche, j'entre en résonance !

Alors, frais de douane ou pas pour un mini dans la valise (voire un iPod Touch ?)

Sachant que le monsieur va aussi s'acheter un MBP full option mais qu'il réside en Angola 10 mois sur 12 (expatrié), donc qu'il peut profiter de l'allégement de taxe je crois...


----------



## naas (1 Février 2008)

La question de l'achat aux US est toujours la même si tu regarde bien.
1 la version officielle qui est assez désavntageuse, car tu as les manuels en américain, la prise en américain, pour la lecture et la revente c'est un mauvais point, de plus tu vas payer des taxes sur ton achat conformément à ce qui est cité au dessus.
2 la version officieuse qui est de dire: je trouverais toujours un cordon français en remplacement au moment de la vente et les manuels personne ne les lis, comme ça au moins je fais une substantielle économie :style:

A toi de choisir.

il bosse dans le pétrole ton copain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2008)

Alors pour l'anglais, je suis bientôt bilingue, et la prise, ça se surmonte comme problème 

Pour la revente ce n'est pas faux, mais le Mac nanoTV sera sorti d'ici là, et à la revente, les gens feront comme tu as dit : personne ne lit les manuels et c'est basta.

J'ai calculé que même avec la TVA à 19,6% appliqué au prix US converti en euro, ça me fait quand même 150 euros d'économisés au lieu de 240. Donc je prends.

Oui, le monsieur bosse dans le pétrole, je lui ai déjà dit ce que j'en pensais d'ailleurs


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2008)

m4el a dit:


> Arrêtez, je comprends plus, j'ai 2 sons de cloche, j'entre en résonance !
> 
> Alors, frais de douane ou pas pour un mini dans la valise (voire un iPod Touch ?)
> 
> Sachant que le monsieur va aussi s'acheter un MBP full option mais qu'il réside en Angola 10 mois sur 12 (expatrié), donc qu'il peut profiter de l'allégement de taxe je crois...



Non un seul son, dans mon cas c'est via la VPC, dans l'autre c'est en allant acheter soit-même. Et là  tu es sensé tout déclaré à la douane en rentrant et payer la TVA.


----------



## naas (1 Février 2008)

m4el a dit:


> Oui, le monsieur bosse dans le pétrole, je lui ai déjà dit ce que j'en pensais d'ailleurs


Tu lui a dit qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative possible à ce jour et que c'est très bien comme métier même si dans le pays ou il bosse, c'est risqué, c'est ça ?


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

Avec Crucial, quand j'habitais encore en Europe, le passage de Fed Ex etait systematique par les douanes


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Avec Crucial, quand j'habitais encore en Europe, le passage de Fed Ex etait systematique par les douanes



Desole si je mets a peu pres la meme info sur 3 fils a la fois, mais je tenais a signaler que via OWC je n'ai souffert d'aucun blocage en douane : ils mettent la valeur marchande du colis a 0$ sur le paquet


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Desole si je mets a peu pres la meme info sur 3 fils a la fois, mais je tenais a signaler que via OWC je n'ai souffert d'aucun blocage en douane : ils mettent la valeur marchande du colis a 0$ sur le paquet



Ca dépend parfois de la valeur du colis, si c'est trop faible ils n'ont pas assez de temps pour taxer tout ce qui passe en douane ...

De toutes façon avec Fedex, ton colis n'est pas bloqué longtemps en douane et souvent ils font les papiers après.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca dépend parfois de la valeur du colis, si c'est trop faible ils n'ont pas assez de temps pour taxer tout ce qui passe en douane ...
> 
> De toutes façon avec Fedex, ton colis n'est pas bloqué longtemps en douane et souvent ils font les papiers après.



Mmmm... De 2003 a 2004, je me suis fait bloquer 3 colis Crucial expedie via Fedex. Je m'etais pris a croire que c'etait desormais systematique.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Mmmm... De 2003 a 2004, je me suis fait bloquer 3 colis Crucial expedie via Fedex. Je m'etais pris a croire que c'etait desormais systematique.



Si je regarde les 5 dernières commande en moyenne je les ais reçu en 4 ou 5 jours ouvrés et une pour une seule je n'ai pas eu de TVA ...


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si je regarde les 5 dernières commande en moyenne je les ais reçu en 4 ou 5 jours ouvrés et une pour une seule je n'ai pas eu de TVA ...



Peut-etre que je suis chanceux depuis que je suis au Japon. J'ai recu un paquet de colis a plus de 400$, de chez B&H notamment, et aucun probleme de douane.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Peut-etre que je suis chanceux depuis que je suis au Japon. J'ai recu un paquet de colis a plus de 400$, de chez B&H notamment, et aucun probleme de douane.



Payer la TVA, j'appelle pas ça un problème, c'est un du. Mais quand on peut y échapper, c'est mieux


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Payer la TVA, j'appelle pas ça un problème, c'est un du. Mais quand on peut y échapper, c'est mieux



Nous sommes d'accord, je n'essaie pas de me soustraire a cet impot, c'est plutot le cote aleatoire qui m'etonne. Mais on me dira peut-etre qu'au Japon il est obligatoire de proceder systematiquement a ces demarches de sois-meme...


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

m4el a dit:


> Pour revenir dans le fil du sujet : je vais me faire acheter un mini.
> 
> Le câble d'alim est-il monobloc de la prise murale au connecteur du mini ou le câble que l'on branche dans le mur est-il interchangeable pour un équivalent français ?
> 
> ...



Pour finir sur ce sujet : un Mac achete partout dans le monde sera bien multistandard, 100-240V. Mais certaines specificites demeurent, comme Airport par exemple qui utilise les canaux japonais :


----------

